# Is it too late



## Brandon Jones

Am I to old to pursue a career in mixed Martial Arts? I started training when I was 17 and know the basics and continued at 18 but had to slow down due to school I’m just worried I’m too late


----------



## Trix

The only person who can answer this is you.

Good luck~

I think Khalil Rountree Jr. started training MMA to slim down & lose weight at an older age than where you are now. So there may be people who have done it.


----------



## Brandon Jones

Thanks I’m currently 19 but I also wanna do pro wrestling I guess that’s up to me


----------



## kantowrestler

Start training in disciplines that cross over in both professions and then go from there. Also might want to start giving amateur MMA a try to gauge where you stand.


----------



## Trix

Brandon Jones said:


> Thanks I’m currently 19 but I also wanna do pro wrestling I guess that’s up to me


.

With anything worth doing in life, there will be days when nothing goes the way you want it to. People will doubt you, some will say you can't do it.

There are some who will give up and quit at that point. Others will decide they can succeed and continue on.

I think it is a personal choice. People have free will and whether they succeed or fail at something is a result of the choices and decisions they make.

Athletes like Michael Jordan or Floyd Mayweather weren't born great at basketball or boxing. Through the choices they made and being open to learn to become better than they are, they succeeded. Success wasn't a result of genes or DNA, it was their choices and decisions.

If someone saw Michael Jordan playing basketball in high school, they probably would have never guessed he would someday be ranked as one of the greats of the sport. The same could be said about Floyd Mayweather Jr. as an amateur boxer.

Success vs failure is an individual thing.

That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## kantowrestler

I should note that it seems like African Americans are natural athletes and by default sub-Sahara Africans in general given the right diet and training. However, it does take training to be good at a very specific sport and that's how Mayweather and Jordan became good at their respective sports. Athletics plays a role but so does training.


----------



## Trix

kantowrestler said:


> I should note that it seems like African Americans are natural athletes and by default sub-Sahara Africans in general given the right diet and training. However, it does take training to be good at a very specific sport and that's how Mayweather and Jordan became good at their respective sports. Athletics plays a role but so does training.



Genetic advantages might only be 5% ish in some cases.

And there can be downsides or disadvantages to them.

Firas Zahabi was saying awhile ago GSP's VO2 max levels were something like 20% higher than the average professional athlete.

That's an interesting area as there isn't much funding, research or attention being devoted to it.

I think genetic advantages are more valuable in sports like power lifting or track and field that revolve purely around physical attributes. Fight IQ and intelligence win and lose many fights. Discipline, professionalism and having good info on nutrition, weight cutting and such also win and lose many.

What sucks about it is there aren't many involved in MMA who discuss these types of things. Its just dumbed down fake news journalism for the most part designed to keep people uninformed and unaware to make it easier to push bs agendas.


----------



## kantowrestler

True, even some of the mainstream MMA outlets have that issue.


----------

